# chairs



## artigiano (Dec 2, 2007)

I have handrcafted 40 chairs from pine for a restaraunt. They look beautiful and I thought that they were well designed but the problem is sitting in the for more than 10 minutes will give you a sore lower back and they are all wood no padding. I think this is the problem as well as there isnt much pitch from the front and the back rest maybe a little too straight. I would like to upload pics for someone's input on what I can do to save these. I am really stressing this is 4 months work on weekends and offtime from my fulltim job. I am opening up a brick oven pizzeria and these chairs were supposed to give an authentic look. How can I upload pics? I can t figure out how to make it small enough, but if someone woul let me email them it would really help, this was a huge project and I dont know why I didnt catch it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Check your Private Messages.


----------



## tbone (Oct 8, 2007)

Artie, 
For what it's worth, dietitians will tell you that a more upright posture during the meal will aid in digestion and could be better for your overall health. When your mom told you to "sit up straight" she was really on to something.
Those chairs may be just fine for others to sit in. Have you tried them out on anyone else? An upholstered cushion could help the comfort and shouldn't cost too much.
Good luck.


----------



## artigiano (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey T-bone,

I think a lot of the problem was that since it was upright and not cuved back it was pushing you too far forward in the seat and therefore making it too short. I would like to email the pic if you wouldnt mind. I reall think they look nice and you wouldnt realize by looking at them that they arent that comfortable but I took them to a shop and the guy there is going to make adjustments to all 38. With curved back pieces that will hug the body and there is room for him to taper the chair a little more to give more room. I should gain about 2.5 to 3 inches in depth. He also like the chairs and told me that this would help greatly. One thing he mentioned is that I should have also made these chairs a little wider. They are 17 inches wide.. I thought they were okay, what do you guys think?

Al,

[email protected]


----------



## artigiano (Dec 2, 2007)

was really looking forward to a reply on my last post


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

artigiano said:


> was really looking forward to a reply on my last post



You haven't uploaded any pictures. You asked if you could Email, and were offered that option. It would make sense to reply to something that can be seen.


----------



## artigiano (Dec 2, 2007)

I believe I sent the email to the address you provided me. I can re-send as soon as I get home where I have the pics on the computer. I apologize for not uploading pics onto the forum as I wasnt sure how to make them small enough.


----------



## Template Tom (Apr 23, 2007)

*Chair Making*

Hi
I am also making some dining room chairs Made some 12 years ago making the same design if you email me I may be able to offer some advice.
I am a retired cabinetmaker 
Tom
I also come from Australia
I also tried to post a pic was unable to do so
Tom


----------



## Template Tom (Apr 23, 2007)

*Dining Room Chairs*

I have posted a picture into my Gallery
Tom


----------



## artigiano (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Tom,

thanks for the reply...I am just at my gf house and I will definately send you the pics tommorrow.

cheers,
Al


----------

